# OpenRPG, MapTool, and Play By Post Games



## Duvik (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey guys and gals, we've got a host of games that are seeking players over at The Tangled Web.

Our games range from online games using Virtual Gaming Tables like OpenRPG and Maptool to standard Play By Post.

If you've never used a Virtual Gaming Table to play online, well, you've been missing out on the closest thing to face to face gaming on the web that can be found.

Systems and settings vary from day to day, but lately we've had a lot of 4ed action going on.  Heck, there's even some old school 2ed gaming to be found.

New faces are always welcome and new DMs are treated like nobility.

There's a character sheet profiler and a forum based die roller available in addition to our maps and miniatures galleries.

There's much to see and do so, if you've been looking for a place to play true pen and paper style rpgs online, then your search is over.


----------

